# Mama Kitty and Kitten in Maryland Suburbs of DC



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

My friend took in a stray cat in Silver Spring, MD who quickly had 3 of the most adorable calico kittens on July 5. Two of the kittens have been spoken for, and she's now looking for a good home for the mama cat and one of the kittens. They are both adorable and very friendly. The mama cat is about 1; she has been to the vet and found to be in good health and was dewormed. (Obviously, being spayed comes next too.) 

The kitties need to find a home quickly because the woman who took her in is moving to an apartment at the end of the month and already have 2 cats of their own. Do you have room for one or two of the most adorable kitties? (Pics below.)

Mama cat "Chuckles," who has a stern expression on her face but is actually a total lovebug.









The adorable kitten in need of a home, currently named "Crabcake."


















Chuckles has been a great mom to her three kittens.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Awwwwww, Mom has such gorgeous eyes and cute little white mittens. And Crabcake. OMGosh! 

I hope they find a wonderful home.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm not normally a calico fan, but ZOMG, those three little spotty buttons all lined up in a row with mom just makes me melt!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Just an update on this: The kitten was adopted by a woman in the Boston area, delivered by my husband and me during our drive to Maine last week. Believe me, driving 8 hours with a screaming kitten in the car is not highly recommended. Unfortunately, the mama cat didn't have any takers and was surrendered to the Humane Society, where they will hopefully get her spayed and adopted.


----------

